# What oil / coolant should I use



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I can't seem to find any info on what oil is recommended for Winter time use in an International DTA 360. I read that the coolant has to be some sort on account of these engines cavatating. Does anyone know what coolant should be used to counter this cavatating issue? Regarding the cavitation issue, I read something about coolant filters on these engines and also something about a coolant canister which my truck does have some sort of canister in the coolant loop. Where would I get more info on this? What oil and what quantity would sure help too! Thank you!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I would run rotella 15/40 should be good to go.....there should be numbers on the coolant filter, its the one on the upper left hand side of the engine near the thermostat housing


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

dexcool is what we run in the the trucks I had, also the international dealer should have the additive for the coolant.....it is very much like the stuff Cadillac had for the 4100 and 4500 V8 engines from the early 80's right up to the late 90's


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Wix filter number is 24206 for the coolant filter


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Ok, if I remember correctly you told me it was a 93, with the 5.9L
so with that in mind
Wix part numbers
Air filter 42253
Oil Filter 51789 (most cases just 1 required)
Oil Filter 51747 ( when run in tandem with the 51789 on two filter systems)
Fuel Filter 33338, sometimes there is a second filter which is added on after the factory by customer request.....that would require cross referencing the part number if it is still readable


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I need to get a filter for the Allison transmission too. I need to pop the hood on that to see if I have two filters for the fuel and oil. This is a former Budget rental truck, so likely not I bet. In reading about the cav situation, I'm learning or at least get the impression that the coolant filter has the SCA in it already, but unsure. I also understand that a person can get "test strips" to check to see if you have enough SCA in the system. Still a ways away from having a paycheck to fork over for this, but I'll take a peek under the hood to verify the filter count.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Allison 29539579


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Fleetguard offers a product DCA2 for cavitation protection in diesels, which requires test strips to check concentration. They also offer 50/50 coolant for diesels.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks you guys! sixbales, I discovered that these have a coolant filter and there's essentially a urinal cake (sorry, can't think of a better term here) of the DCA that dissolves over time.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I obtained a bottle of Fleetguard DCA2 from my local New Holland Dealership (4-5 years ago) and put the whole bottle in the radiator, along with fresh coolant, which should be an overtreatment. Does anyone have experience regarding how long this treatment lasts? Is there any harm done by overtreating?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I discovered that you can go to Napa, or your New Holland folks and buy test strips to see if you have too much or just right or what have you. Napa has them for $20 for 50 of them. I'm unsure if it hurts going overboard on the DCA or not, but there must be some concern on account of them offering the test strips. Sixbales, no disrespecting at all, but I was beginning to think that you should have a mechanic show like NPRs "Car talk" where you field peoples mechanical questions because I thought you had every bit of knowledge a person could cram in their head about these sort of things, then here you're asking a question about coolant? (You should know that!!!!!) (I'm of course laughing now!) You are the man!

Anyway, as I stated, mine has that filter so I'll research how often it has to be changed and give you a heads up. Chris


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

once a year or 20000 miles, which ever comes first


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is a good article regarding Fleetguard DCA percentages, testing, etc: http://www.dieselmanor.com/fleetguard/DCA60L.htm


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

So, I have a question for you...... How do you change the coolant filter...... without loosing all the coolant. It looks as though there is a ball valve just above the filter, but no handle and the shaft doesn't stick out enough to attach a handle, though it does have a hole running through the shaft perpendicular. Looks as though you'd stick a nail in it to rotate off? Unsure.


----------

